# Visa on arrival experiences



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello again. I am not a resident in Turkey but am set to be a regular visitor (as well as various family members from the UK) and I am hoping you can help with passing on your experiences and knowledge of the new visa rules.
I am aware of the current visit visa on arrival rules as a UK national I can stay a maximum of 90 days in any 6 month period. I understand no visa extension is allowed and it is necessary to leave the country.
I arrived in Turkey on 4th November and stayed 15 days. I have no plans to use the 90 days but will be visiting for short visits lasting one or two weeks. What do I need to do if I plan to make a return visit in late April starting before 3rd May, but will be staying after 3rd May? Two questions arise:
1) Can we get a completely new visa on arrival (I thought that was not allowed)? 
2) Or do we have to enter on the existing visa but ensure that I leave the country on or before 3rd May?
I'd appreciate your thoughts/experiences.


----------



## Amber13 (Feb 11, 2013)

based on others experiences it seems to depend on which airport you go through and which official you get. sorry I know that may not be of much help. What this means is that the new rules do apply but are not fully understood and implemented all the time. There was a visa calculator in the local Bodrum paper when it all came out first that you could put your dates into. Check with your local Turkish consulate/embassy.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There is a good visa calculator in Excel on an Akbuk website. I know what the rules are but was wondering if they are being strictly followed. It looks like I have to watch this carefully, not because of the amount of time spent in Turkey but frequency of visits


----------

